# Old Dog Dilemma....



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

What would you do?

I have a Jack Russell, he is 17 this year and I have had him since he was 6 weeks old but for the last year or so he has been weeing on the floor in the kitchen every night, I come home from work every lunch time to let him out but he has usually weed already   .... I don't tell him off, he is 112 in dog years after all!

But the last few weeks he has started poohing too, and digging and banging on the door all night.......

Is it time for me to 'let him go' ?  

I just don't know if I am being wicked thinking this or am I keeping him hanging on for my sake?

Jen
x


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh you poor thing - don't think anyone can make that decision for you. 
Have  you read Marley & Me? It's a 'story' about a labrador and they had to decide what would be best for Marley in the end. Heartbreaking.

I feel for you so much.

Take care xxx


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply....

It's horrible!!  I don't know what to do    his behavior is terrible these days, he can't hear very well anymore and if you make him jump he bites    I just feel like I am letting him down at the last hurdle, he really should have gone by now at 16, he is so selfish leaving this decision to me!!


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks Emma, I think I really do know, he is yelping quite a bit now when he gets up but once he gets warmed up he is going round ok  

I think I will ring the vet and see what she says

Thanks again

Jen
x


----------



## janinec (Nov 19, 2006)

Gosh, can totally relate to this sad dillema
About 5 years ago now, my poor 12 year old rottweiler - Aragorn who had arthritis got really bad and could bearly walk, she was distressed and frightened and she had to be taken off all her antiinflammatories and pain killers because they were making her bleed inside.
I made the decision to put her sleep, but it was one of the hardest day of my life. Its so awful when you are in a position to say if that is the day they die or not - i hate it, would far rather nature decides but you dont want to see them suffer and i hated going to work not knowing how she was doing or not doing.
I think the only advice is talk to the vet, and really sit and think if that time has come to help your friend out, and personally if there is still some doubt, its too early, and he deserves a bit more time,
best wishes with it all,
janine xx


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

I know where you are coming from here. I had to put my lab to sleep last year. Cali was 10 years old and had a tumor behind her eye which the vet gave painkillers and anti-inflammatories for because they could not operate.

When I finally took her to the vet I was in the waiting room crying and I had people thinking I was mad coz I'm a big bloke. I was lucky enough to go in when they gave the injection and it tore me up inside so much just watching my big lump of a dog go to sleep knowing that she would not wake up.

It is always hard to let go of a pet as much as a family member because the pet becomes a family member very quickly but I think you just have to think of it as the best thing to do rather than having them suffer anymore.

Mac


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Jen - hope you are ok xxx


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

I have an alsation now but i am still thinking about Cali


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

People that have never had pets just DON'T understand it when you say "they are one of the family" It's totally heartbreaking when they die. Sometimes you can grow up with a dog or cat, they are around for so long so they really are a member of the family. Their love is totally unconditional and they are so dependant on you for everything. OMG think I will cry just thinking about it. My mum and Dads boxer is 12 and is really an old lady now. I dread the day her time comes. I still think about the boxer we had when I was a kid...Mac, i think it's lovely when a fella loves his dog like that. Is your alsation a police dog?
pobby x


----------



## maximac (Dec 8, 2006)

poppy - no she's not a police dog. You dont get many *****es as police dogs now days


----------



## Mackie (May 18, 2005)

Jen,

I just wanted to give you a big .  It is such a hard decision, but I think you will know when the time is right.  It is just very difficult when you know that time is approaching.  I would speak to your vet and ask for an honest opinion, if only for reassurance. This is the hardest part of having animals, knowing that you have to make the decision when to let go.  But the decision has to be yours.

We are in a similar position with our German shepherd, he is 13 1/2 and has a degenerative disease that only GSD's get and it causes them to lose the use of their 'back end'. His legs are weak, once he is up he is ok, but getting up can be a problem and he falls which upsets all of us.  He doesn't know he is going to poop until the very last minute so he doesn't always make it to the garden  But his eyes are bright and he still brings me a toy as soon as I walk in at night, and he gets excited if he thinks he is going for a walk, but once we leave the house he realises he doesn't really want to go.  The hardest thing is he has always had the run of the house and slept at the top of the stairs, and he still wants to do that so we (DF) have to carry up stairs at night, if we leave him down stairs he tries to get up himself and falls and if the gate is on he won't settle he thinks he is being punished   He is my baby, totally spoilt and is a massive part of our family, my parents and DF's.  My father worships him. We know we won't have him much longer, and he is seen by our vet every 4 weeks, sooner if needed, who I trust 100% and he says he is ok for now and is in no pain.  So we are taking him to Devon for a week for a holiday while we still can.

Jen please let us know how you are.

lots of love xx


----------



## sharonm (Feb 21, 2007)

Jen - you will know when the time is right - go with your own instincs.

Mackie - I too have a dog with CDRM and he is only 8 - it is so sad watching him deteriorate in front of me - he has been my best friend & constant companion for the last 8 years.  I give him a homeopathic remedy, plus 'joint aid' which really works as arthritis has now set in - I also give him high dose VIT E, vit c, B & folic acid - all I beleive have helped him.  

Wishing you all well
Sharon x


----------

